#ubuntu-my 2011-04-04
<mj_> hello
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-05
<helooo> help
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-06
<biborn> yop
<ApOgEE> salam all
<mnajem> ApOgEE, 
<mnajem> salam
<mnajem> wariola, 
<wariola> yo mnajem 
<ApOgEE> uit
<ApOgEE> hei mnajem 
<ApOgEE> tak perasan aku tadi... pi buat rutin kerja
<ApOgEE> heheh
<SuMarDi> :)
<ApOgEE> eh, SuMarDi ada?
<ApOgEE> apa khabar? lama tak jumpa
<ApOgEE> sekarang ni channel ni senyap je
<ApOgEE> dah tak berapa meriah
<ApOgEE> ubuntu-my pun dah tak meriah
<ApOgEE> sebab semua orang sibuk dengan urusan masing-masing
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: takda org nak cerita
 * ApOgEE bercerita ceriti merapu dengan kaeru
<SuMarDi> :)
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: apa bikin sekarang?
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: tengah mengajar
<SuMarDi> :)
<ApOgEE> oooo
<apogee_> lalalaa
<ApOgEE> shit! my ip is visible
<Basyeer> testing2.. hi..
 * ApOgEE poke Basyeer 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> dah ramai
<ApOgEE> hola sweemeng 
<Basyeer> yup dah ramai kot 
<Basyeer> dah lame tak gune irc.. last mirc tahun 2003
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> banyak bot je kat sini
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: how r u doing? long time no see bro
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: kalo ko rajin sangat nak tolong newbies, tolong la kat sini...
<Basyeer> aku pun newbies 
<ApOgEE> ada yg masuk, time semua takde... time aku sibuk, takde sapa nak jawab
<Basyeer> boleh la slow2 tolong, takat yang mampu
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: aku lagi newbies dari ko
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, good news is spend less time on computer
<sweemeng> bad news is i spend more time on android, which strictly speaking a phone
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> Basyeer, tak yah susah payah buat install fest
<ApOgEE> aku baru belajar pakai linux semalam
<Basyeer> mean just through irc?
<sweemeng> turun sini ajar newbie
<sweemeng> settle
<Basyeer> orait3
<Basyeer> akan lepak sini pulak
<sweemeng> Basyeer, you don't need to go on spot
<sweemeng> it take time to prepare
<Basyeer> thanks for comment and advice
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: channel ni ada log... so, kalo nak tengok previous log pun ada
<Basyeer> i will take it
<sweemeng> cool
<ApOgEE> jadi, ilmu yg dikongsi boleh jadi rujukan juga
<Basyeer> cmne nak tengok log?
<Basyeer> under window>rawlog?
<ApOgEE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/04/06/%23ubuntu-my.html
<Basyeer> mean save link ni? pe2 log akan disave pada link ni?. saya dah buka.
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: untuk tengok log yang dulu2, boleh check http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/
<ApOgEE> boleh la ko tengok zaman2 kemeriahan channel ni... dan zaman senyap sunyi sepi
<Basyeer> dari 2005 dah ada..
<ApOgEE> ya betul... gaduh2 pun semua masuk log.. hahaha
<Basyeer> kena view balik gini slow2
<Basyeer> apogee orang mane?
<sweemeng> pada zaman dahulu kala
<sweemeng> ia dah 2 tahun dah
<sweemeng> sini selalu meriah
<sweemeng> sekarang
<sweemeng> kurang dah
<Basyeer> ada sebab tertentu?
<Basyeer> jadi begini
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: kalau aku kata aku orang planet Marikh, nampak sangat menipu... aku orang planet bumi juga
<Basyeer> haha. mmg pun dikata menipu :P
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, awak bukan orang malaysia ke
<sweemeng> oopp
 * sweemeng must brush up my bm
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: kau ada facebook aku, lagi mau tanya?
<Basyeer> ada ke?
 * ApOgEE nak pegi mandi... brb
<Basyeer> x perasan lak nama apogee..
<Basyeer> *status2
<Basyeer> x jadi pun..
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> lols
<ApOgEE> uhuh
<ApOgEE> wb mypapit 
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-07
<pierremexico> hola amigos ?
<pierremexico> hola ?
<pierremexico> alguien para ayudarme ?
<pierremexico> porfa
<biborn> monink..
<biborn> sape leh tlg saye??
<biborn> boleh x kita set mac address kita ke 00:00:00:00:00:00??
<pierremexico> hola
<biborn> boleh x kita set mac address kita ke 00:00:00:00:00:00??
<ApOgEE> morning!
<biborn> morning
<Basyeer> salam and gud morning to all. i just boot my Sabily, with LAN and WIFI connected from different network. just realise both  connected in same time..
<ApOgEE> aik, mana pegi Basyeer tadi? masuk kejap je?... kata nak stay in the channel?
 * ApOgEE banyak sungguh tanda soal aku... ???
<ApOgEE> wb sweemeng_ 
<sweemeng_> Leak sini jap
<sweemeng_> Internet office down
<sweemeng_> Thanks android 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<orang_letrik> haluuu...
<ApOgEE> hola orang_letrik 
 * ApOgEE kene karen dengan orang_letrik 
 * ApOgEE bzzzzzzzttt
<orang_letrik> haha..korang kaki ubuntu malaysia ke?
<sweemeng> kaki buntu tu kita la
<ApOgEE> orang_letrik: taklah... kaki aku lebih kurang sama macam kaki manusia normal dari planet bumi. Kami mempunyai dua kaki dan boleh berjalan menggunakannya.
 * sweemeng unfortunately is kaki bangku :-(
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: i like to play with kakiretot in chemistry lab
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, hahahahahahahaha
<ApOgEE> orang_letrik: ada apa yang boleh saya bantu?
 * ApOgEE nak keluar pegi lunch... rupanya sudah pukul 2:35PM
<ApOgEE> brb
<orang_letrik> sambung esok...nk tanye. kt malaysia ade jual perkakasan ber'cap' ubuntu tak? jikalau ade, kt mane boleh mendapatkan barangan tersebut.
<sweemeng> orang_letrik, take
<sweemeng> tak de
<sweemeng> it is all trial and error mates
<ApOgEE> ok lah geng... masa untuk pulang ke gagang... see ya
<ApOgEE> lalala
<Basyeer> huhu
<yuskhanzab> asalamualaikum..
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-08
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi
<mnajem> http://2011.gnome.asia/conference/gnomeasia-summit-2011/register
<mnajem> elapsed
<mnajem> but cheap fee
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-09
<ApOgEE> salam all
<Basyeer> currently at jerantut
<Basyeer> anyone in here?
<lon3star> alo
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> elo mypapit 
<sweemeng> hey ApOgEE 
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-02
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<mohdammarmohdras> tolong ajarkan cara menggunakan ubuntu 11.10
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fzlamn> PuYaU
<PuYaU> yooo
<PuYaU> wassap wassap
<darknite> puyau
<darknite> PuYaU
<susahsebut> welcome sfx
<susahsebut> fairuz not available nampaknya malam ni
<SFx> hahahx
<SFx> oke3.
<SFx> susahsebut
<SFx> chat kt FB
<SFx> out luw
<SFx> salam
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut
<susahsebut> pong fairuz_
<susahsebut> keluar dah dia si sfx tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> tanya aku pasal shell
<susahsebut> suruh dia isi minyak kat shell boleh la
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> aku pun bukan reti sangat, setakat buat script simple2 tu bole la
<susahsebut> ok la dari aku yang x tau apa2 :p
<fairuz_> keke aku tak on irc 
<fairuz_> kat opis pun aku tutup tadi
<fairuz_> tekanan kerja tak setel keke
<susahsebut> patut la 
<susahsebut> sabar2
<susahsebut> jangan nanti kang dengar2 rakyat malaysia bekerja di france dikejarkan ke hospital
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tu la
<fairuz_> bertimbun2 plak keja ni, tak setel2
<susahsebut> layan PES dulu buat release tension
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> takde geng nak main
<fairuz_> main online slalu kalah keke
<fairuz_> makin tensen plak nanti
<susahsebut> haha
<susahsebut> tu la skill xde macamana nak menang
<susahsebut> kata orang yang tak pernah main PES
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<susahsebut> *kata susahsebut yang tak pernah main PES
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> dulu ade la skill, lama tak main semua orang dah jadi terer
<susahsebut> beli la pemain2 power. haha entah apa aku mengarut tah
<susahsebut> tido dulu fairuz_
<susahsebut> salam
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-03
<tajul> pergh
<tajul> ramai kat sini
<tajul> jom belajar baking a Cake!
<fzlamn> ramai tp diam je
<mrpen> :3
<mrpen> doakan kekasih ati sy yee
<mrpen> sok nk admit
<tajul> ha?
<tajul> kekasih?
<tajul> adei
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> salah port
<penreturns> demmm
<penreturns> :3
<tajul> ejat: Ubuntu release party ble dpt anything from Canonical?
<tajul> lagi satu, lapik meja Ubuntu bila kita nak mintak dari Noraini?
<fzlamn> penreturns: admit esok?
<penreturns> yup
<fzlamn> jam berapa?
<penreturns> 8sengah
<penreturns> seremm
<penreturns> :3
<fzlamn> ko dh solat sunat ke blm?
<penreturns> da bro
<susahsebut> wawawawa ramai je malam ni
<susahsebut> salam sume
<susahsebut> hehe
<penreturns> wasalam
<fzlamn> wkm slm...
<fzlamn> sama2 kita doa
<penreturns> thanks bro
<susahsebut> errrr... apa citer ni?
<penreturns> td doc da mintak permission amik air tulang belakang da
<penreturns> adehhh
<fzlamn> not a big deal pen
<fzlamn> admit esok untuk apa pulak?
<penreturns> tok cek
<penreturns> ikot condition 
<susahsebut> ish, siapa tu yang nak kena amek air tulang belakang? ping penreturns 
<penreturns> yo
<penreturns> kekasih hati bang
<susahsebut> sakit apa?
<fairuz> salam. helo rakan2
<susahsebut> hello fairuz 
<susahsebut> hi ejat mypapit 
<ejat> pong
<tajul> haaa... masuk.. masuk
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-04
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<wisevoyager> 12.04? stable ke ni?
<wisevoyager> LTS but, is it stable version.,
<wisevoyager> ape pandangan 0-tai2 sumer?
<wisevoyager> Fzlzmn?
<wisevoyager> Fzlamn?
<fairuz> wuuu
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-05
<chengjk> ping ejat 
<ejat> pong
<ejat> zzZZZzzzzz
<chengjk> ejat, kau dah nak tidur ker???
<chengjk> kalau macam tu aku tanya esok jer la...
<ejat> mcm tu la hendaknye 
<ejat> tnye pasal apekah ? 
<chengjk> pasal banner yg kau orang guna masa kat kmpp tu...
<chengjk> masih ada simpan ker dah bagi kat budak2 kmpp
<ejat> bagi ? 
<ejat> uish .. itu ade satu jerk .. 
<ejat> ade jer simpan .. 
<ejat> brb
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-06
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<Gbamz> testing2
<susahsebut> testong2
<Gbamz> susahtype..wakakaka
<Gbamz> ./clear
<Gbamz> root@linux:~# apt-get purge susahsebut
<Gbamz> :D  :foreveralone:
<Gbamz> mcm xde sape2 jer :(
<Gbamz> kalau meeting invite aku tau....
<Gbamz> <--takut waktu skola....
<Gbamz> leave
<fairuz_1> wuu wuu
<fairuz_> test2
<fairuz_> di hentian ini.. lalala
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-07
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-08
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<wisevoyager> Salam :))
<ejat> wsalam
<Fakrul> :D
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ejat> wsalam
<wisevoyager> darknite, w'alaykom salam
<wisevoyager> ramai yg sdg sibuk ZINA mata tgok ABPBH
<darknite> wisvoyager..saya x tengok pun ABPBH
<wisevoyager> baguih la lgu tu.,
<darknite> darknite tengah belajar azure
<wisevoyager> m0lek
<darknite> ape yg molek wisevoyager
<wisevoyager> blaja azure
<wisevoyager> ni pun molek, http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<darknite> tq bro
<darknite> tq bro wisevoyager
<susahsebut> penreturns, x tido ka?
<susahsebut> hi lubotu2 
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<susahsebut> fairuz_, apa bikin
<susahsebut> wb ejat 
<ejat> tq
<susahsebut> test
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-01
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> bonjour tout le monde :P
<fairuz> heh
<excalibr> https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher/issues/96#issuecomment-10829174
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-05
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> yo
<fairuz> helo mypapit
<fairuz> apa bikin
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-06
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-07
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | Raring Ringtail 13.04 Beta Released !! |
<excalibr> fairuz
<excalibr> https://fr.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Wikip%C3%A9dia:Bulletin_des_administrateurs/2013/Semaine_14&diff=91740048&oldid=91739287#Wikimedia_Foundation_elaborates_on_recent_demand_by_French_governmental_agency_to_remove_Wikipedia_content.
<fairuz> excalibr: article ape tu
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-01
<fairuz> salam pagi
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-02
<shah`> Hi
<fairuz> shah`: hi
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-03
<fairuz> pagi
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-03
<abemin> Hi, long time no come in here
<abemin> still got some people 
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-04
<repeater_my> hii
<mypapit> ?
<neox> salam
#ubuntu-my 2017-04-07
<faizul> hi ejat 
<mypapit> oiiiittttttt
<mypapit> mana pi hbs ni?
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-02
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> Fwd from ItmamiAsSyauqi: https://itsfoss.com/linux-mint-arch/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialWarfare
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @applemacisee, 1 april punye news ni 😊
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> @najmiep, tak baca lagi.. mark dulu.. btw, fake news ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> consider fake dulu kalo earthshaking announcement pada 1 april
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kat website mint Linux takde tulis apa pun
<UbuntuMY1> <mfazliazran> confirm fake news lol!!
<UbuntuMY1> <Zulkarnain Alwi Alwi> fake news. april fool.
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  curl                           7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  firefox                        59.0.2+build1-0ubunt USN-3609-1  libapache2-mod-php7.0          7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  libcurl3                       7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1 
<UbuntuMY1> libcurl3-gnutls                7.47.0-1ubuntu2.7    USN-3598-1  libicu55                       55.1-7ubuntu0.4      USN-3610-1  libssl1.0.0                    1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.11   USN-3611-1  libtiff5                       4.0.6-1ubuntu0.4     USN-3606-1  libvorbis0a                    1.3.5-3ubuntu0.2     USN-3604-1  php7.0-cli                     7.0.28-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3600-1  python-paramiko                1.16.0-1ubuntu0.1    USN-3603-1  thunderbird
<UbuntuMY1>                    1:52.7.0+build1-0ubu USN-3545-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-03
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> Assalamualaikum kawan2.. mohon pencerahan kenapa update apt cache mengambil masa lama?
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> Sudah try tick off sebahagian apt package masih sama..
<UbuntuMY1> <SangCicak> @fahrulamri, Dlu pnh kena sbb ipv6 slow.
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> ok, tested Maxis Fiber, dah dpt update apt cache
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> kalau guna Unifi, slow...
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> mungkin ada sesuatu config kat Unifi kat TM side...
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> kalo ipv6 isu dia force ipv4 aja
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  openjdk-8-jdk                  8u162-b12-0ubuntu0.1 USN-3613-1  openjdk-8-jdk-headless         8u162-b12-0ubuntu0.1 USN-3613-1  openjdk-8-jre                  8u162-b12-0ubuntu0.1 USN-3613-1  openjdk-8-jre-headless         8u162-b12-0ubuntu0.1 USN-3613-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-05
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Pening dah
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @Oh53m, Dns setting?  Boleh check dengan command  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> ping dolu @Oh53m hidup tak domain tu
<UbuntuMY1> <syahir_acaii> @Oh53m, Cuba ubah di cd /etc/apt/   Nano sources.list  Add source package
<UbuntuMY1> <Apogeek> Tukar DNS
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @syahir_acaii, +1
<UbuntuMY1> <syahir_acaii> @tajulazhar, +1 ??
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> bahasa Google plus
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @Oh53m, Dah tak support huhu URL dan mati . Cari Repo lain or upgrade versi baru
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Or cuba guna Line lain .. tukar DNS ke ..
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> failure resolve tu isu dns biasanya   ping ok aje.. dari sini..   ping archive.ubuntu.com  Pinging archive.ubuntu.com [91.189.88.162] with 32 bytes of data:  Reply from 91.189.88.162: bytes=32 time=309ms TTL=50  Request timed out.  Reply from 91.189.88.162: bytes=32 time=324ms TTL=50  Reply from 91.189.88.162: bytes=32 time=323ms TTL=50  Ping statistics for 91.189.88.162:      Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss), 
<UbuntuMY1> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:      Minimum = 309ms, Maximum = 324ms, Average = 318ms
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Network tak stabil tu huhu ada Lost data .  Dan ping tinggi
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Ok Repo hidup lagu . Masalah network tu check internet or DNS . Kalau boleh dapat IP maka internet ada masalah
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @Apogeek, Bang x lepas dns lah bang..😅😅..
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @syahir_acaii, Tq bang..cuba dulu
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @nanasklinux, Network stabil..sampai lepas layan youtube...
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> 🤔🤔
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @nanasklinux, Kat mana tu nak checknya bang
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @Saliman_Imz, Cuba.  Dig domain tu
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Or nslookup
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Kalau dia bagi banyak IP tu kira DNS ok ..
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> kampeni block 🤣kot
<UbuntuMY1> <You Have Been Removed By> @Oh53m, isee error sme mcm nk update kali..kekdang server side prob or side kite yg prob..so try cri repo yg lain..
<UbuntuMY1> <You Have Been Removed By> solution first try cri repo lain dlu huhuhu
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Orait
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Maaf ni bukan kompeni punya..😅😅ni sendiri punya projek..network sahaja pakai institut punya..😅😅
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @Saliman_Imz, 😅😅
<UbuntuMY1> <Ikmal> Masuk semua webpage lepas tak?
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Version bape tu usof. Jgn ko kata pakai 17.04
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Versi 16 lts punya tu bang
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @Ikmal, Lepas...mostly sini kalau nak akses ke internet..kena lalu pada pfsense dulu....
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Versi 17 mmg ada pakai..tapi kt laptop lah..😅😅
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> #institut
<UbuntuMY1> <hidzuan> Assalamualaikum dan selamat pagi tuan dan puan. Dengan rasa rendah hati saya ingin menjemput ke majlis perkahwinan saya pada 7/4/2018.
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-06
<UbuntuMY1> <amin007ledang> 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <fahrulamri> Tahniah Bro E1, semoga berbahagia sepanjang hayat serta beranak bercucu. Maafkan saya tak dpt hadir ke majlis tuan. Kereta kena hantar ke service centre esok.
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> Tahniah E1
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> @hidzuan bro awat tak info awal
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Apa2 pon tahniah
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Kalau info awal blh bg free services webinfo majlis kawin.. 👻
<UbuntuMY1> <Buffalo_Soldier> tahniah E1... maaf tak dapat nak hadir ke majlis.
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Maaf la dh smpai KL.. Kalau tak boleh ja ke sna
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @hidzuan, Tahniah .. moga kekal hingga ke Jannah .. dan banyak2 bersabar dgn isteri baru hihi..
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-07
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Canonical Outs Major Kernel Update for Ubuntu 17.10 to Fix 22 Vulnerabilities  http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-turns-out-some-intel-chips-won-t-be-patched-against-spectre-variant-2-flaw-520544.shtml
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-08
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> game pertama aku di publish di google play :D .. jemput try test ya . bagus untuk bagi anak-anak main .  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tekasilangkatamalaysia
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @nanasklinux, menarik.. aku pun nk belajar buat app
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Merancang UTK duit masuk sambil duduk goyang telur hihi
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> iklan tu kita boleh kawal ke
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> utk keluar segmen tertentu shj
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Creating Virtual Disks Using Linux Command Line  --> https://goo.gl/kacCNN
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> @najmiep, Boleh kawal. Dekat Google adsen boleh setkan web mana yg tak nak di iklan . MCM aku iklan judi aku disable walaupun dia shorkan sebab banyak dapat huhu
#ubuntu-my 2019-04-03
<shah> Huhy
#ubuntu-my 2020-03-31
<ApOgEE> hello
<ApOgEE> lalala
<ApOgEE> hmmm
<ApOgEE> nobody is here...
<ApOgEE> as usual
